# Looking for a good school in Brooklyn, NY



## AceBedford (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello,

 Since we're on the topic of schools in Brooklyn, NY i would like to ask a few questions.. I am planning to shoot a low budget film at the end of the summer and need to find a teacher or school in Brooklyn, NY that teaches Korea Hapkido.. the style isn't exactly set in stone but i need to find a style that looks both good on film and is effective for take downs and hand to weapon combat and from all the demo's i seen of this art i am impressed with it.. also i'm looking for a good katana fighting art as i have parts that involve it.. remember the student isn't going to be learning the whole art but rather parts need for the choreography in the film and i am open to suggestions as to what art or arts to choose.. it is also important that schools for this art are available in Brooklyn NY or at least a good teacher who would be willing to help me with the choreography..

Thank You
Ace Bedford :asian:


----------



## jim777 (Feb 7, 2008)

This school has a branch in Brooklyn. I went to check them out in NYC, and it seemed like a good school to me, with great staff as well.

http://www.happykicks.com/

jim


----------



## AceBedford (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanx for the reply i was looking at this school before but if you notice his style is very rough, not like what I've seen and since this is for a film it has to be very smooth and well flowed.. if the teacher cant be smooth whats to say about the students..


----------



## Butch (Feb 9, 2008)

You might try contacting GM J. R. West at this email,

*JRWest@hapkido.com* 

He should be able to help you as he is from New York.


----------



## howard (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,

You might want to look for another art to use for your film. Real Hapkido done right is not pretty. It's quite effective, but it's not pretty.


----------



## iron_ox (Feb 9, 2008)

howard said:


> Hi,
> 
> You might want to look for another art to use for your film. Real Hapkido done right is not pretty. It's quite effective, but it's not pretty.



Hello all,

Well said Howard!!!


----------



## AceBedford (Feb 11, 2008)

Well when i say pretty i don't mean pretty, the movie isn't exactly crouching tiger hidden dragon.. It's more of punisher type of film if anything and i found Hapkido to look the most realistic but again I'm open for suggestions.. When i say Pretty i mean it has to look like it flows, lots of flips, arm locks so on..


----------



## jim777 (Feb 11, 2008)

AceBedford said:


> Thanx for the reply i was looking at this school before but if you notice his style is very rough, not like what I've seen and since this is for a film it has to be very smooth and well flowed.. if the teacher cant be smooth whats to say about the students..


 
I think SaBum David Herbert can do whatever he wishes, whether hard or soft. He's not a first Dan, and this isn't a McDojo 

If you're looking for something more "Steven Seagal" like, maybe one of the Aikido schools around would be better?


----------

